# Ace Cafe Meet - Bank Hol Monday 30th Aug 2010.



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

OK folks, I have booked Bank Holiday Monday 30th August 11am - 4pm for us to all meet at Ace Cafe 

Please post your intent to attend if you can and we shall get a rough idea of numbers.

So far we have:-

Kentish & Mrs Kentish
SimonQS
Charlie & Nic
ian222
Super Josh
country boy
robokn
denimblue225turbo & bella_beetle2.0
phodge & other half
Bikerz (Sheldon) & Charlie
ttrev21
CamV6 
denTTed
Tesiboo
conlechi 
V6 SRS
Redscouse
TTitan 
Hark
brittan
VSPURS
gwynnster
badyaker
Dotti
TTR (Keith & Sylv)
3dG
sTTranger
gary
sline
brucey1985
TT51 
markbest2
Nilesong

I'll post more details here over the weeks as we get closer to the meet.

Cheers,
K


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll be there! 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

It's on like Donkey Kong Kev stick Nic and I down for it. :lol:

Charlie


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah should be good for this


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

1. KentishTT - Kev
2. SimonQS
3. Charlie & Nic
4. Ian222
5. Super Josh


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Pop me down for it as well


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

country boy said:


> Pop me down for it as well


Nice work Charlie, let's hope there are enough of us for another convoy down 

Charlie


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I'll attend if there is going to be a decent amount unlike the last time with about ten cars :roll:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Myself and bella_beetle2.0 should be able to make it, will be good to meet everyone 

Anyone going from around colchester area we should meet for a bit of a convoy


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

denimblue225turbo said:


> Myself and bella_beetle2.0 should be able to make it, will be good to meet everyone
> 
> Anyone going from around colchester area we should meet for a bit of a convoy


Could meet on route mate, i am going from kent


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

ian222 said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > Myself and bella_beetle2.0 should be able to make it, will be good to meet everyone
> ...


Surely if your coming from kent your gonna be coming from the wrong direction, we will be going down the a12 and then the a406, which way do you normally go??


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We'll be there...

[smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

denimblue225turbo said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > denimblue225turbo said:
> ...


Don't question Ian's sense of direction it's brilliant 

He's the only person I know to have got lost on the Ashford ring road :wink:

Just kidding mate! :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

1. KentishTT - Kev
2. SimonQS
3. Charlie & Nic
4. Ian222
5. Super Josh
6. Sheldon & Charlie

Of course I'm in, hopfully we dont get as burnt this time :roll: :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

I`ll be there 8)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well last time i went around the bottom of the 25 then then in from some road didnt pay much attention as i was following someone. This time i was going to go around the top of the 25 and in on the A10???

Hey Kev it wasnt just me


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

well i take it your gonna be going on at waltham cross area?? we could probably meet there somewhere or meet somewhere near brentwood then go round the top of the m25 and join the a10???


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Count me in!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

If I still have a TT I'll be there, but maybe I may come in a golf R


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

As long as you have owned a TT, or a family member has owned a TT, or a neighbour, or you have once seen a TT at some point - doesn't matter when, then you are more than welcome 

And in case my old mate Gem has not seen this yet as he's getting on a bit and does not like to wear his glasses.

JOHN - ARE YOU GOING TO ACE CAFE?


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Can't see a reason not to attend at present 

Put me down m8ty cheers


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

i'm in 

Mark


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> Count me in!


Are you sure its not a bit for for you Cam?


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

2 days after my birthday, so as long as I've sobered up I'll be there. :wink:

Sean.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Off work on a Bank Holiday for once, i might come along to this one  

Paul


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

i am in. did the bank holiday at the ace a few years back -- very good day out.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

meeeeeeeeee


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I'll be there too.

Have to check if Sean picks up any hotties on the way there after his birthday. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm working [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll try and make this!

The first one last year was good!


----------



## gwynnster (Sep 15, 2009)

Count me in too . Just round the corner from me


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I expect so, I may be in S Wales that weekend so I could start/join a convoy from the Brecon area. Car won't be clean though!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm cumming!  8) ... to the Ace Cafe :-*


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

And us,
Keith & Sylv


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

This meet is now confirmed 

Bank Holiday Monday 30th August 11am - 4pm.


----------



## 3dG (Mar 3, 2009)

Great! Count me in.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

put me down please  , the only issue is that my engagement party will be around august, so i will update closer to the event


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Loads of interest (se 1st post)!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

KentishTT said:


> phodge & phope


Can I just say that I'll be there with my hubby, and not Hev's!!

:lol: :wink:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

phodge said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > phodge & phope
> ...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TTR said:


> And us,
> Keith & Sylv


Nice to see you guys yesterday, Nic said to me that there was some blue TT up behind us, as I looked round I realised it was you guys - we will have to sort a convoy to this from our way again.

Kev looks like this will be a good one - August will come round fairly quickly 

Charlie


----------



## gary (May 25, 2009)

Count me into please if I'm not working, plenty of time at moment due to sick with swine flu.Will be nice to have a good chin wag with everybody, Is there plenty of parking as when I've been up there on motorbike with meets on and normally limited parking.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Another Red TT please......


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

gary said:


> Count me into please if I'm not working, plenty of time at moment due to sick with swine flu.Will be nice to have a good chin wag with everybody, Is there plenty of parking as when I've been up there on motorbike with meets on and normally limited parking.


----------



## brucey1985 (Nov 21, 2009)

Count me in guys, should be a good meet


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Another for the cruise in from Kent I'm in


----------



## markbest2 (Aug 5, 2009)

is anyone going from newcastle?? how long do you recon it will take to get there?? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll pencil this one in.
It's normally a good meet *if everyone turns up.*

Good brekkers too!


----------



## fatboy2904 (Feb 11, 2010)

Has anyone been to the VAG night at the ace cafe? theres one on the 23rd of this month Tuesday, wondered if it was worth a pop out as ive never been?


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

As a newbee can you tell me where the Ace cafe is??????? :?


----------



## seadragontt240 (Feb 18, 2010)

Count me in please if there is still a space available


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Put me down for this an all,the last 2 were great day out.
cheers
jon


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

zakkiaz said:


> As a newbee can you tell me where the Ace cafe is??????? :?


Here you go...

http://www.ace-cafe-london.com/


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

wow, looks cool, ive never been there either


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

phodge said:


> zakkiaz said:
> 
> 
> > As a newbee can you tell me where the Ace cafe is??????? :?
> ...


Thanks it's to far for me!!


----------



## gwynnster (Sep 15, 2009)

fatboy2904 said:


> Has anyone been to the VAG night at the ace cafe? theres one on the 23rd of this month Tuesday, wondered if it was worth a pop out as ive never been?


Been a number off times depends on the weather tbh. It generally isnt that busy at the moment because off the rain and cold. In the summer its great though i may be popping down tonight but its only 20 minutes away from me .


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

Ill be down ace cafe tonight so if anyone spots me come say hi


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> wow, looks cool, ive never been there either


Sorry, no RSs allowed... :wink:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

fine, ill bring my nissan cabstar


----------



## gwynnster (Sep 15, 2009)

sierra said:


> Ill be down ace cafe tonight so if anyone spots me come say hi


does your number plate start j33 ? or anyone on here ? I went there rather late in my mates honda civic and saw TT with that number plate driving off.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice to see so many of us are going.


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Far away....But i'll see you all there!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I am so looking forward to this meet - I love going to the Ace cafe 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

Mitch can't wait to see your hard worked on finished TT and those lush seats, hope can make it 8) [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

I want to come but im not sure if i'll have my TT :?

Will i be welcome in another car? May borrow my bros R8 for this


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

jamal said:


> I want to come but im not sure if i'll have my TT :?
> 
> Will i be welcome in another car? May borrow my bros R8 for this


yes you ae very welocme to bring a R8, your also very welocme to tkae me out in it


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

BUT you cannot park in the car park, outside for you my friend


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

denimblue225turbo said:


> Myself and bella_beetle2.0 should be able to make it, will be good to meet everyone
> 
> Anyone going from around colchester area we should meet for a bit of a convoy


 [smiley=stupid.gif] haha funny emoticon


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Never been there, is there alot of parking or is it 1st come 1st serve ?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

we will have to all draw straws :lol: :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Loads of space and nearly always a good turnout


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

what time would you need to get there to be under the banner


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

sTTranger said:


> what time would you need to get there to be under the banner


The night before and bring a tent with a flask!

 :lol: just kidding  - usually the event starts at 11am and the marshalls are quite strict on you trying to get in through the gate before 11 in my experience but some get there for about 10.30ish or a bit before. Sometimes it's nice to get there early so you can see other TTiers coming along 8)


----------



## julian9876 (Apr 28, 2009)

Put ,e on the list mate...

julian9876


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Fingers crossed, we should be OK. Anyone else going from Bristol - perhaps we could get a cruise going?

Kate


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I will of course be coming with CamV6

Where theres one.... Theres usually the other!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

if you need a lift ben, i can swoop round and grab you, will probably be stayin in a hotel round harrow the night b4 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

well that maybe easier than Cam coming to get me! But will speakt to cam and let you know.

Cheers!


----------



## DECLAN (Feb 26, 2009)

Count me in (Looking forward to meeting up with you guys)


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

I will be down, should have my car finished by then! Its always a good turn out!! Watch out for the blue wheels!! lol


----------



## Lil Romeo (May 16, 2006)

I am there if I can get the day off 8)


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

hopefully me and glen can still come... i dont know if he will have to work on bak hol monday [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I wonder if he will let me take the TT :lol: :lol:


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

I am sure that we will be back from the New Forest by then so can you count me and mrs blunkybill in.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

im looking forward to this 

Wonder what other mods i could have ready for this one


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> hopefully me and glen can still come... i dont know if he will have to work on bak hol monday [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I wonder if he will let me take the TT :lol: :lol:


OO now there's a thought, if he allows you lets go in convoy or if not come with me in my TT


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

I should be off bank holiday monday i think so we should be able to still make it, hopefully i will have a few new mods by then to


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Definate for me - Bobbie - even if Glen's busy one of us will happily take you!


----------



## deekoy (Mar 24, 2010)

Im there with bells on - the wife and kids will be away in Turkey leaving me time to play and do what ever I want! result!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

UKRPG said:


> Definate for me - Bobbie - even if Glen's busy one of us will happily take you!


why thank you very much richard, but i dont see sTTanger driving down from kent to come pick me up :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

After Freeport I doubt he'd have you or Abi back in it!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

UKRPG said:


> After Freeport I doubt he'd have you or Abi back in it!! :wink: :wink:


Which reminds me, we haven't sat in yours yet and played with all your toys and buttons


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

or new seats today - oh yes [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

UKRPG said:


> or new seats today - oh yes [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


WAW! Does that mean you now have new seats?  Can't wait to see them and try them out with some Abi touchey feeley motion going on in there :lol: :lol: 8) . Think we need another essex meet very soon also to check them out


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone fancy a Kent cruise to AC?

Ian, Jay, H4KSY?

Anyone else?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

KentishTT said:


> Anyone fancy a Kent cruise to AC?
> 
> Ian, Jay, H4KSY?
> 
> Anyone else?


Me


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

TT51 said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone fancy a Kent cruise to AC?
> ...


Probably us too, work permitting


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

triplefan said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > KentishTT said:
> ...


Sorry guys, didn't mean to forget you ..........but I did :lol: 
:wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Should be able to make this now


----------



## deekoy (Mar 24, 2010)

I take it that this is still on for today? Will head over there a little later this morning 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I wouldn't bother as it's not till August, you may be waiting around for a while :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## deekoy (Mar 24, 2010)

I thought I may fool someone! :0)


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Kev..

Put me down as a defo mate....

BUT...I promise NOT to test drive anything on the day... :lol:

Mark..


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

y3putt said:


> Kev..
> 
> Put me down as a defo mate....
> 
> ...


Probably for the best... :wink:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> y3putt said:
> 
> 
> > Kev..
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

y3putt said:


> Kev..
> 
> Put me down as a defo mate....
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

KentishTT said:


> Anyone fancy a Kent cruise to AC?
> 
> Ian, Jay, H4KSY?
> 
> Anyone else?


Kevin,

Hi was you referring to me....?

If so yes please put my name down as I can now come to this event. Yes a cruise uo there great idea.
Name the meeting place and I'll be there.

Jay


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

jayTTapp said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone fancy a Kent cruise to AC?
> ...


Stick me down as well mate..

Mark..


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

Ill be there


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Excellent 

I can also confirm that TTOC are donating prizes for "cars of the day", 1st, 2nd, 3rd & 4th.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well they are trying to get some bits together but may not be able to.


----------



## Ayzed (Aug 24, 2009)

Stick me up for it! Will hopefully bloody make this one! :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Ayzed said:


> Stick me up for it! Will hopefully bloody make this one! :lol:


Be good to see you again mate, you got that bar installed yet? I have been trying to track down some valve caps like yours but in red with no luck so far, Wheel Whores was down when I tried.

I may well bring along some prizes if I can find something suitable 

Charlie


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Charlie said:


> Ayzed said:
> 
> 
> > Stick me up for it! Will hopefully bloody make this one! :lol:
> ...


That's great Charlie, thanks!


----------



## RubyT6JOX (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Kev
We are new to the club so we are finding our feet at the moment, we would love to attend the meeting at the cafe, never seen it just have good reports about it, could you please put our names to the list and hope to see you there, please keep us informed of whats going on and when.

Jo and Fred
(aka RubyT6JOX


----------



## hhh (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll be going, hopefully can have a cruise down with someone else.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

RubyT6JOX said:


> Hi Kev
> We are new to the club so we are finding our feet at the moment, we would love to attend the meeting at the cafe, never seen it just have good reports about it, could you please put our names to the list and hope to see you there, please keep us informed of whats going on and when.
> 
> Jo and Fred
> (aka RubyT6JOX


Hi and welcome.

Anyone is free to join in on the day and attend.

It's nice to keep track of how many will be there but it is a "just turn up" type of meet


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey Kev I hope you have fixed your sat nav you don't want to be missing your own meet


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll be coming along to this one


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Kev are you still coming to this as your selling up?


----------



## 666MRB (Mar 20, 2010)

Put me down for this guys. Be awesome to meet you all!

Thanks

Matt


----------



## 666MRB (Mar 20, 2010)

I live down in Southampton - Is anyone cruising up from the south coast?

Cheers

Matt


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

Put us down please,
Keith & Sylv


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

As I am no longer a meet virgin, can I come along to this one too please?


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

I might be up for it Ian let me know meet up en route with the normall bunch..
Rich


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sorry guys, we're not going to ba able to make this now as I have to work all day... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Mee too please


----------



## melaniehelena (Jun 13, 2010)

I would like to come along


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm going to try and get to this too. The plan is to bring T3RBO too.

Kevin


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi folks;

It is all arranged for 30th with Ace & there is no limit on attendance but I guess parking may get more tricky as numbers grow.

Just turn up on the day.

I no longer have my TTR .......can I still come? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

KentishTT said:


> Hi folks;
> 
> It is all arranged for 30th with Ace & there is no limit on attendance but I guess parking may get more tricky as numbers grow.
> 
> ...


No


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Diveratt said:


> I'm going to try and get to this too. The plan is to bring T3RBO too.
> 
> Kevin


Awesome Kev, would be good to meet you and that tool T3RBO too :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:x :lol:

Haven't attended a meet for two years and now since the upgrade it will be three in a month


----------



## dodge1311 (Aug 3, 2010)

anyone going from the north east


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

dodge1311 said:


> anyone going from the north east


Seriously ???


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Not going to make this one football for me that Bank Holiday Monday.  KeTTering v Rushden & Diamonds.


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd like to come along to this, it will be my first meet in the TT as I've not had it long, I'm no stranger to the VAG scene though

Anyone going from SE London?


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

me n mr k10mbd are in bedfordshire this bankholiday but will take a drive down  will be good to see you all again


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

YT-TT said:


> I'd like to come along to this, it will be my first meet in the TT as I've not had it long, I'm no stranger to the VAG scene though
> 
> Anyone going from SE London?


Where abouts there are a few of us meeting near the Dartford crossing 9.30am to cruise to Ace come and join us if you are not too far away


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok own up who is traveling the longest distance for this one 

Kevin (207 miles from Newton Abbot South Devon)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Well I have to travel 30 miles to get to you before we make the 207 mile journey :lol:

237 ish then


----------



## delorean (Jan 26, 2010)

Count me in.....!!!!


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> Well I have to travel 30 miles to get to you before we make the 207 mile journey :lol:
> 
> 237 ish then


I thought you'd bite 

Kevin


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll be there.

Will probably be the last one in the TT. :?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Diveratt said:


> I thought you'd bite


Can never resist a contest :lol:



Hark said:


> Will probably be the last one in the TT. :?


Well least I finally get to meet you :wink:


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Does any one know what the parking is like at the Ace Cafe and will the be any dedicated Audi Spaces?

Kevin


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The whole of the car park will be dedicated to TTs and there will be a marshal on the entrance to enforce that. There is a small overspill car park adjacent but hopefully everyone can be accommodated in the main park. Every time I've been there there has always been a few motorbikes parked at the far end but they will not be in the way.

Entry time is given elsewhere in this thread which means I can't remember what it is :lol: just DO NOT arrive early as you will not be let into the car park.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hark said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> Will probably be the last one in the TT. :?


Im coming aswell, looks like Steve is also, so we will need to get a convoy going 

Paul


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

Count me in guys !!


----------



## lilskinz13 (Mar 4, 2010)

hi guys,

ill be there  will be my first meet, looking faward to it :lol:

matt


----------



## archer77 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi yes please add me to the list ...look forward to it...been some time since i've been to the cafe make a mean bacon butty..


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there.
> ...


If you want to convoy down can we leave early as I'd like a better spot than last time when we ended being parked in the far corner! Plus the breakfast is worth getting there early for!


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm just off the South Circular, in Honour Oak Park, was going to head round the south circular and up onto the A40, not sure if you'll be convoying that way or round the north circular?



TT51 said:


> YT-TT said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to come along to this, it will be my first meet in the TT as I've not had it long, I'm no stranger to the VAG scene though
> ...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I might drop by for a bacon sarnie


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> I might drop by for a bacon sarnie


I need to catch up with you so save me a seat next to you with some fodder please


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dotti said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I might drop by for a bacon sarnie
> ...


Might do  :-*


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

On the list already just an update, probably there around midday

Bit of a big one the day before! Looking forward to meeting some more folks and putting some faces to names. Said the same at EvenTT but ended up spending a lot of time with planes and tanks and missed a lot of the fun

If you see some bloke with a green TTC do come and throw some abuse, tell me I need lowering and a wheel refurb x4 etc


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The first person to come up to me and offer to fit me some xenon bulbs to replace my one that has blown on my beloved ScarleTT can have their breakfast or lunch or both  bought for them on me  . How's that for an offer that can't be refused to fit a damzel in distress driving around with only one xenon working  . I feel embaressed driving my TT with only one working it looks like it's winking at all the oncoming traffic :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

We will be going North Circular. Keep an eye in the events section though as there is a Kent meet quite often right next to the Dartford crossing that Ian222 arranges. Normally get 10 to 12 cars turn out and its a decent pub with food 



YT-TT said:


> I'm just off the South Circular, in Honour Oak Park, was going to head round the south circular and up onto the A40, not sure if you'll be convoying that way or round the north circular?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

I might attend as it will be my first meet in the TT!


----------



## sharpster (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll be there hopefully anyone heading there from the SE London area?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Sorry, I'm not now going to be able to attend this year.

Would have been the 4th year in a row.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Dont Worry Brian T3RBO and I will put in a showing from the south west


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Dotti said:


> The first person to come up to me and offer to fit me some xenon bulbs to replace my one that has blown on my beloved ScarleTT can have their breakfast or lunch or both  bought for them on me  . How's that for an offer that can't be refused to fit a damzel in distress driving around with only one xenon working  . I feel embaressed driving my TT with only one working it looks like it's winking at all the oncoming traffic :lol:


Abi, if we get the car back in time (it's looking hopeful) and we are there, I will be glad to cure your wink, no brekky required.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

triplefan said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > The first person to come up to me and offer to fit me some xenon bulbs to replace my one that has blown on my beloved ScarleTT can have their breakfast or lunch or both  bought for them on me  . How's that for an offer that can't be refused to fit a damzel in distress driving around with only one xenon working  . I feel embaressed driving my TT with only one working it looks like it's winking at all the oncoming traffic :lol:
> ...


Andy I love you  . Your a star. Thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou xxxxx :-* :-* :-* :-* . Did you and Maria want to meet up also at the Holiday Inn, Brentwood?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Not too sure what's happening yet, so I'll get Maria to give you a ring when we know more :wink:


----------



## dougc (Jul 1, 2010)

Might pop along since its just up the road. Will have to spend Sunday getting rid of impacted French bugs from the nose and wing mirrors.


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Add me to the list


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

lets hope the weather gets better by then


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey Sharpster, I'll be heading over from the Honour Oak area where are you based, PM me if you like...

******



sharpster said:


> I'll be there hopefully anyone heading there from the SE London area?


----------



## julian9876 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll be there!

julian9876


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am not going to be able to make it anymore, I thought I had fixed my car but I haven't :-( just jumped it after not having driven it for a week to take it for a test run and the problem is still apparent.

I won't be able to get it sorted prior to Monday :-(

Have fun and I hope there is a great turnout.

Charlie


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Dotti said:


> The first person to come up to me and offer to fit me some xenon bulbs to replace my one that has blown on my beloved ScarleTT can have their breakfast or lunch or both  bought for them on me  . How's that for an offer that can't be refused to fit a damzel in distress driving around with only one xenon working  . I feel embaressed driving my TT with only one working it looks like it's winking at all the oncoming traffic :lol:


Hi;

Glad you recieved scarleTTs new eyeballs 

I won't be there on the day I'm afraid - I won't be allowed in anyway as a non-TT owner :wink:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Question for you guys, just been thinking that the Notting hill carnival is on the Bank holiday as well and 
that is close to the Cafe about 7 miles away and considering that about 1,000,000 people go to this is this part gonna be a very difficult place to get to?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Just phoned about the car, and it's not finished, so we are gonna have to miss this one.

Hope the weather holds and you all have a great day


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Question for you guys, just been thinking that the Notting hill carnival is on the Bank holiday as well and
> that is close to the Cafe about 7 miles away and considering that about 1,000,000 people go to this is this part gonna be a very difficult place to get to?


Shouldn't be any problem Ian, certainly not from where we are coming from


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Sod it - last minute addition but I'll come along too. Now to trawl through the various posts to see if there's a southern meet-up point somewhere.


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone going to be taking a laptop with VAGCOM on?

I have a copy and a lead, I can get it to connect but I can't work out how to clear codes or re-set. Hoping some kind TTer can help me out...

Cheers

******


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Mondo said:


> Sod it - last minute addition but I'll come along too. Now to trawl through the various posts to see if there's a southern meet-up point somewhere.


There is one here Mondo. 9.00 am

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=180789

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Trev, I'll give you a call once the nipper's gone to bed - 'bout half an hour?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

KentishTT said:


> Hi;
> 
> Glad you recieved scarleTTs new eyeballs
> 
> I won't be there on the day I'm afraid - I won't be allowed in anyway as a non-TT owner :wink:


I got them very prompt thankyou my squidgy buns  . Thankyou :-* . Next week, Tripplefan has very kindly come forward and offered to fit them for me and will be getting his hands over her blinkers to fit them for me also  .

I'm such a lucky girl to have you lot with the knowledge and goodies 8) 

Shame you can't make it though Kev  Hope to see you at a more local meet soon though


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

Would've loved to have come today and say hi but not "quite" got my TT yet.

Got an inspection on one today so fingers crossed


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

BIG apologies for me not being there...... im sooooooo cheesed off!!!

I packed my car last night, went to bed...... phone call this morning...... PAUL YOUR NEEDED IN WORK...... at 6.15am.

Didnt get home til gone 10am so at that point, living up north, there was no point really coming along.

Sorry


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Just got back, good to catch up with mates. Crap turn out though didnt have a count up but didnt see half the names that were on the first page.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Such a shame as the weather was brilliant today.

I'd have been there if I still had my TT.

Anyway, I'm glad I arrange today & hope that those who attended had a good time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I still had a really good time seeing old faces and new ones but then I would of had a good time even if I was a jonah :lol: . When shall we book the next one?  KentishTT, get yourself back behind a TT very soon :wink:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

well let's face it ..... there is no enthusiasum these days in this place any more, so people may not be very enthusiastic to go to meets? hope you all had a good time


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Had a good day today good meeting up with everyone again.............just got to sift through my pics now


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I had a quick count and there were about 30 cars I reckon. Fortunately the only mod I saw on someone else's car I thought about was some smaller alloy-wheel centre caps to replace the saucer jobbies on my RSTTs. Hmmm... maybe.

Only spied one car with Clear Corners on titanium inserts - looked good, but hard to tell on a blue (IIRC) car. Still, worth a look.

Trev, Erol, good to catch up. Shout when this Kent/Sussex meet thing is on and I'll tag along!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Just got back...

Little disappointed with the turn out after initial interest and promises but I had fun anyhow


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

Weather was great! Enjoyed my first TT meet.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Was a bit light on attendance especially as people started to drift off, but we had a good time. Some very nice TTs there... Looking forward to the next one


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> Just got back...
> 
> Little disappointed with the turn out after initial interest and promises but I had fun anyhow


I seem to remember you were yawning most of the way 

The photos are on my FB page if this link works 
www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=23670&id ... 0437232411


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Great meet and finally some good weather....

Enjoy the piccies, thanks to my personal photographer Beth.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I have to admit having gone to all the ace cafe meets over the years since 2005, August bank holiday ace cafe tt meets always seem to be the most quietest. I do however like the evening one we had back in November 2005 which had a great ambiance with the car lights on show and the evening mood wanting to take the cars for short jaunts and engines running and stereo and screens being played with and shown off. Daytime events at the ace are just not the same albeit I still enjoy them! 

Maybe next time we should organise a non bank holiday event, do an evening one combined with a night/early morning cruz across London - just a possible idea just for a change really


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Diveratt said:


> The photos are on my FB page if this link works
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 0437232411


Unfortunately I don't have a FB account to view


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

A few pics from Ace


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Really sorry not to have made it especially as the weather was so good :-( I have just managed to sort one of the problems (window) so just the leaking alien to resolve now 

30 cars isn't bad on a sunny BH 

Charlie


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Are you saying you didnt come cos you had a window that doesnt go up and a leaking alien? Mate come on, thought the engine was playing up the way you were speaking


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I had only one xenon working and I still made it to the ACE ACE baby :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

How about a different venue with better food and more parking?

Not a challenge, just a suggestion... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pod


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> How about a different venue with better food and more parking?
> 
> Not a challenge, just a suggestion... :wink:
> 
> ...


You rose the thought of the word 'challenge', I see that as a challenge now  .

More parking? The ace is capable of holding up to 80+ TTs which I believe it did at the November 2005 where there were as good as damn it almost 80 at that evening time event . I can't see any event ever raising 80 TTs ever again unless it's an annual meet, though looking how poor the ace meets are becoming over the last few years sadly. 
As for food, hmm, well the ace ain't that bad really is it, I mean the scampi, chips and salad I had wasn't greasy and the salad was very fresh and crunchy with no caterpillers or slugs in it , a huge portion I have to admit, but as good as you would get at a gastro pub I suppose!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ian222 said:


> Are you saying you didnt come cos you had a window that doesnt go up and a leaking alien? Mate come on, thought the engine was playing up the way you were speaking


Hi Ian, yup pretty much mate, I could not control the window so it stayed down and I could not wash the windscreen :-( just a bit of a problem on the motorway at 80/90 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying you didnt come cos you had a window that doesnt go up and a leaking alien? Mate come on, thought the engine was playing up the way you were speaking
> ...


You could have worn a hat if you were that worried about your hair and nice to hear you can get to those sorts of speeds now.. :lol: 
Steve


----------

